# some track finally down and got to try it out



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

After what way too long...I finally put some track down. Not a whole lot...but enough to run an engine and a battery car back and forth to check it out and see if it worked alright. The track I had made up over the fall and winter, so it was ready to use....but had to do some repair work on some of my layout before I could put it down.











First track down was inside the tunnel...that of coarse took longer than I had thought it would, made a lot of trips to both ends to make sure all was lined up right before adding any more to it. After that I managed to have sixteen feet down.










Added more the next day to run it to the edge of the bridge










Now today one side of the bridge was tracked and another four feet added to the far side, so took this picture with my RS3 and battery car testing it out.

Going to take a break for a bit now ...let my knees and back recover some before dong more. Will be nice to just let it run someday and not worry about it running off either end! 


Garry NCGRR


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like the beggining of an empire. Nice work. What are you using for ballast?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Garry, 

VERY nice. Now... As being from Alberta, I continue to be very jealous of you BC'ites.... 

I still have FROST in my back yard... My roses will not bloom till June plus... 

Not trying to make you feel bad here... 

Love your train set up. l

gg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Your photos remind me of the track re-laying in Niles Canyon. 
I do like it.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. I especially like your track configuration. Looks quite natural.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the natural looking landscape,looks like the start of a great RR.
Bunny


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking Grand! The bridges and tunnel you built are paying off


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*"How long -- To the point of no return?"* 

Very nice!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Garry 

Now how are you going to keep the critters from hibernating in the tunnel? 

Randy


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys...it is always nice to share with others and get opinions on progress. Gotta tell you however....sometimes the slow progress I am making gets to me









Manco.....I'm using crusher fines...which I put thru some mess to get out the larger stones...to set the ties in place. Once it settles, I will add some #2 granite chicken grit to make it hopefully look more finished. At this point I am almost ready to just leave the crusher fines as they seem to look alright to me the way they are.

GG.....I do feel lucky to be down on the west coast of B.C., as the weather stays milder and spring comes quicker. This winter was unusally long for this area, I was hoping for a mild one so I could work all winter on the layout....so much for my plans!










Randy....I plan on sticking foam plugs in the tunnel portals to keep unwanted guests out. Found out last year with a test section of track in the tunnel that critters do get in and cause problems. This aluminum code 250 rail really does bend easily! 

Oh...one other thing, I realized that almost all pictures I have put into the forums over time have been of one side of the layout. I really do have another side to it...really







, but all the building and action have been confined to the one side so far. I will try to get at least one picture of the other side to prove that it does exist!...yes yes, I will.








see ...told you. Will be laying track to this point pretty soon, I hope. I intent to have my dock area to the right side of this photo.









Work is also progressing on a future expansion ....again, no time table for its completion. Sure is fun planning it all though!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that a sidewalk in the lower left quadrant of the last Photo or is that concrete road bed? 

The pictures are greatl


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice, looks like the plants have been there for awhile.


----------

